# Tip for anyone learning the guitar ...



## Cloud City (Nov 8, 2009)

- Never call your guitar an axe!!!!!!!


----------



## Jester88 (Nov 8, 2009)

y's that is your missus blonde lmfao.


----------



## Cloud City (Nov 8, 2009)

I don't make the rules man.. Thats just the way it is. Real musicians never refer to their guitar as an axe.


----------



## Jester88 (Nov 8, 2009)

bullshit. 

im pretty sure it was picked up from someone famous and umm i know plenty of kickass musicians that refer to their guitar as an axe. i maself just say ima play some git-git most of the time so mleh. shit happens assholes cause it. wsa this learnt from the geeks guide to guitar perhaps??

but hey ya learn something new every day. i still think the bloke that made that one had a blonde missus


----------



## Cloud City (Nov 8, 2009)

The axe thing comes from the shredding metal style where they forget about the song and focus on how many tricks they can pull out of their bag by the end of a measure.


----------



## Jester88 (Nov 8, 2009)

damn your asshole can play system thats sweet lol. must have some pretty good personal beats up your ass too lmfao.

btw i was just being a smartass in that phrase lol. i was more reffering to the fact that just cos you call it an axe dont mean shit. like i said before i dont call my guitar an axe i call it a guitar or a gitgit if im feeling like a cunny funt so according to your law of equlibrium i must be destined for sucess. so cofucious says that would mean these current words your speaking dont mean shit and your whole post is a contradiction and destined to fail. 

i dont know but ill just go on the ussumption that i have more skills than you and leave it at that. and even if i cant i betcha some of my what did you call them metal heads that refer to there guitar as an axe and will never amount to shit DEFINATELY could lmfao. i betch theyre music library is more diverse and complex than youd attempt too.

anyhoo can we get this back on topic now. FFs i seen nobody relied so i thought fuck it ill reply first. its called differance of oppinion and well sorry to say bu your going to have to get the fuck used to it lol. nah im an ass sorry about that. your cool i see where your comming from and if you follow the general stereotype i guess that youd be correct but thats not the case today take my friends for example some of them reffer to there guitars as axes and tey are more talented than half these fuckers you see on TV or getting record deals these days they just play for the love of the music.. which they play in a vast array of genres. 

peace out
j88


----------



## Cloud City (Nov 8, 2009)

Metal is simply shit to listen to.. Any more than a couple minutes of power chords and shredding and shit starts to get played out real quick. Yeah, its fun to play obnoxious riffs once and a while but it takes very little skill or style.


----------



## Cloud City (Nov 8, 2009)

Jester88 said:


> tey are more talented than half these fuckers you see on TV or getting record deals these days





This I will agree with but thats really not saying much considering how horrible most of these mainstream acts with record deals and radio play are..


----------



## FenderPrecision (Nov 8, 2009)

Not all metal is like that. I listen to amny different style and i can tell you right now that metal has the capacity to be sound just as good and be just as interesting as many other styles. typical metal eg, metallica, pantera etc is pretty boring. but but more adventurous bands with metal elements such as deftones and tool proof to be a very satisifying experiance. well in my opinion anyway


----------



## Jester88 (Nov 8, 2009)

hehe agreed 

and as fr metal i like me some good metal every now and then, and classical or blues. i actually like alternative punk rock os there the most fun to play and as you said simple. a drum beat can be out to them by almost anyone with some skills on the spot and yeah there easy to work with. plus i like em 

but ehy each to there own i spose


----------



## Cloud City (Nov 8, 2009)

Right on man. Some older punk is cool, like Fugazi or Hotwatermusic but I cant stand that whiney pop punk / emo shit.


----------



## Cloud City (Nov 8, 2009)

FenderPrecision said:


> Not all metal is like that. I listen to amny different style and i can tell you right now that metal has the capacity to be sound just as good and be just as interesting as many other styles. typical metal eg, metallica, pantera etc is pretty boring. but but more adventurous bands with metal elements such as deftones and tool proof to be a very satisifying experiance. well in my opinion anyway





True, most of its boring as shit some of it has its place. Have you heard Umphreys Mcgee? They are a good example of a band that shreds without fucking up their music.


----------



## LUDACRIS (Nov 9, 2009)

Cloud City said:


> You sound about as musically inclined as my asshole.


your asshole knows and plays more about music than you and where is the guitar teaching and whats this thread about arguing .

or is one of your fight threads.
you sure know how to make enemies but if thats what you want then keep on going and the whole community will see what an idiot you really are.
(loser).


----------



## Cloud City (Nov 9, 2009)

LUDACRIS said:


> your asshole knows and plays more about music than you and where is the guitar teaching and whats this thread about arguing .
> 
> or is one of your fight threads.
> you sure know how to make enemies but if thats what you want then keep on going and the whole community will see what an idiot you really are.
> (loser).





Your what hurts?


----------



## ink the world (Nov 9, 2009)

Cloud City said:


> Metal is simply shit to listen to.. Any more than a couple minutes of power chords and shredding and shit starts to get played out real quick. Yeah, its fun to play obnoxious riffs once and a while but it takes very little skill or style.


Do you talk out of your ass all the time, or just on this post?

Little skill? Heh.
Tell that to EVH, Paul Gilbert, Dime, Lynch, Malmsteen, etc. etc.

You even play? If so can you enlighten us oh dear God of the six string.

I hope you have your shit nailed down tight musically to talk the way you do. I met alot of jackasses like you in Music School (Musicians Institute), most of them couldnt play worth a shit, Can you?


----------



## Cloud City (Nov 9, 2009)

ink the world said:


> Tell that to EVH, Paul Gilbert, Dime, Lynch, Malmsteen, etc. etc.




ALL shitty half ass guitar players with no style.


----------



## Twiz420 (Nov 9, 2009)

Heres a tip for someone trying to give tips about guitar playing; Don't be a fucking asshole. I play all kinds of music on my guitar, not just metal; I particularly like to play up beat blues shuffles and some jazz. I still call my guitars axes but my preferred name is guitfiddle. FYI the term ax was around before the shredding you are referring to. Anyone who has the desire to play, has the right to name their instrument as they please. So get off your high horse of musical superiority, you sound like an ignorant fool making comments like that.
I must say that you are wrong about metals musical tendencies, especially with todays artists. They are throwing all kinds of styles into the mix; blues, classical, jazz, and experimental sounds. You probably don't even hold water next to some of these guys, listen to Trivium, or Dragon Force, and tell me they just play power chords.

Heres a real tip for anyone wanting to learn guitar; practice every day, and learn some warm up techniques, do these warm ups for 15 minutes every day before playing.


----------



## Cloud City (Nov 9, 2009)

Dimebag Darrel??? Are you fuckin kidding?! What a joke.


----------



## Cloud City (Nov 9, 2009)

Twiz420 said:


> I still call my guitars axes but my preferred name is guitfiddle.





So you've memorized the video lessons and know it all already. Good for you. Now in case you didn't notice, this thread is for those LEARNING the guitar.


----------



## ink the world (Nov 9, 2009)

Cloud City said:


> Dimebag Darrel??? Are you fuckin kidding?! What a joke.


Im willing to bet one of Strats you are the joke, you talk outta your ass.Put your $ here your mouth is :
My former instructor from school in this clip.
Play this, its easy; you said so:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ES1RypBww_g&feature=channel

And you said he sucks, so lets hear you pull off this lead too wiseass
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HTwA4mXJKsk


And no im not kidding, lets hear your shit or STFU. Your talk the talk, can you walk it too?


----------



## Cloud City (Nov 9, 2009)

ink the world said:


> Put your $ here your mouth is :
> My former instructor from school in this clip.
> Play this, its easy; you said so:
> 
> ...




I got nothing to prove. Especially to some tool whos only gig is on youtube. Go get yourself a real gig playing shows nightly then maybe we'll talk.


----------



## Twiz420 (Nov 9, 2009)

Cloud City said:


> So you've memorized the video lessons and know it all already. Good for you. Now in case you didn't notice, this thread is for those LEARNING the guitar.


I've never taken a lesson or watched a video in my life, I'm completely self taught. I've been playing almost my whole life, but still will consider my self learning for the rest of my days. Any who I just had to point out that you're a completely obnoxious idiot, with no respect for anyone or anything. Congratulations on making an enemy out of everyone on this forum, you're probably just some little kid with nothing better to do than rant, rave and pick internet fights. Sooo if you're such a fucking guitar god why don't you put up a link of your masterpiece. No cheating I want to hear you say cloud city of RIU before you start playing your oh so wonderful music that would make god cream his pants. Peace asshole


----------



## Cloud City (Nov 9, 2009)

Twiz420 said:


> I've never taken a lesson or watched a video in my life, I'm completely self taught. I've been playing almost my whole life, but still will consider my self learning for the rest of my days. Any who I just had to point out that you're a completely obnoxious idiot, with no respect for anyone or anything. Congratulations on making an enemy out of everyone on this forum, you're probably just some little kid with nothing better to do than rant, rave and pick internet fights. Sooo if you're such a fucking guitar god why don't you put up a link of your masterpiece. No cheating I want to hear you say cloud city of RIU before you start playing your oh so wonderful music that would make god cream his pants. Peace asshole





How old are you? Maybe 20 at most? Shit.. I've been reading music longer than you've been alive kid.


----------



## ink the world (Nov 9, 2009)

Cloud City said:


> I got nothing to prove. Especially to some tool whos only gig is on youtube. Go get yourself a real gig playing shows nightly then maybe we'll talk.


You DO have something to prove, you clearly stated they all have no talent. Lemme clear this up for you retard, I went to school for music. One of my instructors is the guy in the video, not me. 

If so, you should be able to pull of their shit pretty easily right?
Or youre just a loudmouthed poser that dreams of playing guitar.

You shouldnt be offering advice how to play if you cant, fool.
As for me having a "gig" I already do, i get paid $100 an hour to tattoo jackasses like you. You strike as the male tramp stamp type. No?

As for my qualifications on music, I hold a BA in Music Education. Your level of expertise or schooling on the subject is...?


----------



## Twiz420 (Nov 9, 2009)

Cloud City said:


> How old are you? Maybe 20 at most? Shit.. I've been reading music longer than you've been alive kid.


It doesn't matter how old I am, that doesn't change the fact that you're an obnoxious asshole that everyone hates. All you are is a hater, and are no use in this forum, all you do is disagree with everything said and make negative comments. Just face it, you're a punk ass bitch who only fights behind the monitor. I'm still waiting for your magical music thats better than the likes of EVH, Satriani, SRV and Dimebag 

Ohhh look I can put a dunce cap too by the way
 <--------- Cloud City


----------



## ink the world (Nov 9, 2009)

Twiz420 said:


> It doesn't matter how old I am, that doesn't change the fact that you're an obnoxious asshole that everyone hates. All you are is a hater, and are no use in this forum, all you do is disagree with everything said and make negative comments. Just face it, you're a punk ass bitch who only fights behind the monitor. I'm still waiting for your magical music thats better than the likes of EVH, Satriani, SRV and Dimebag
> 
> Ohhh look I can put a dunce cap too by the way
> <--------- Cloud City


Amen, Im still waiting to hear his earth shattering style and command of the "axe"

Like i said, if they all suck and have no style, lets hear YOU pull it off.
Sorry man, music is music. If your not into a style thats cool, but to say someone "sucks" when you cant pull off what they can is ludicrous, and proves youre a loudmouth w/ no balls or talent to back up the shit you spew forth.


----------



## lemonjellow (Nov 9, 2009)

Twiz420 said:


> I've never taken a lesson or watched a video in my life, I'm completely self taught. I've been playing almost my whole life, but still will consider my self learning for the rest of my days. Any who I just had to point out that you're a completely obnoxious idiot, with no respect for anyone or anything. Congratulations on making an enemy out of everyone on this forum, you're probably just some little kid with nothing better to do than rant, rave and pick internet fights. Sooo if you're such a fucking guitar god why don't you put up a link of your masterpiece. No cheating I want to hear you say cloud city of RIU before you start playing your oh so wonderful music that would make god cream his pants. Peace asshole


 i will second this second request to see and hear a video of this guitar god that calls himself CLOUD CITY. dont even bother to post somemore of this trash talk about how these guitar greats suck or how your to good for such a childish game until you can show us how its really done . i follow many guitar greats such as steve vai, joe satriani ,dime, evh,petrucci so i know none of these compare to you so i am sure it will be a walk in the park for someone of such a high caliber as yourself to impress all of us crapper then you RIU players. so how about it , will you as a guitar god come down from your palace in the clouds and grace us with your finesse and style all while playing anything but an axe????


----------



## lemonjellow (Nov 9, 2009)

ink the world said:


> Amen, Im still waiting to hear his earth shattering style and command of the "axe"
> 
> Like i said, if they all suck and have no style, lets hear YOU pull it off.
> Sorry man, music is music. If your not into a style thats cool, but to say someone "sucks" when you cant pull off what they can is ludicrous, and proves youre a loudmouth w/ no balls or talent to back up the shit you spew forth.


 i would love to see this . i already think we are gonna get a show this guy didnt participate in.


----------



## Cloud City (Nov 9, 2009)

NONE of the great guitarists would ever call their guitar an axe:



SRV
Young
Dylan
Anastasio
JLH
Guy
Hendrix


and the list goes on and on and on...


----------



## Cloud City (Nov 9, 2009)

You guys are acting like this is something I just made up!!!! WRONG. Real guitarists simply do not call their instruments axes. Don't hate the player hate the game.


----------



## lemonjellow (Nov 9, 2009)

i dont hate anybody . i just want to hear you play better than all those guys you say sux,and you did make up that part.you have neg rep for a reason and i am sure it has alot to do with the fact that dont have a clue period!! i want to see that vid man


----------



## ink the world (Nov 9, 2009)

LOL...... Im down for a guitar duel ala Crossroads 

I didnt mean to be such a dick to the guy, really didnt meant to. 
I just think if youre gonna say someone sucks, then you better be able to back it up.


The idea of giving tips to beginners is a good one.
Ill add a couple since this thread degenerated into a pissing contest.

warm up before you play.
learn to tune your guitar, keep it in tune (nothing worse than an out of tune guitar)
learn to alternate pick right off the bat
practice w/ a metronome
split your practice time into multiple parts. I used to do 1 hour speed stuff, 1 hour scale and chord progressions and 1 hour songwriting when I was in school.
remember guitar is about music, its not an athletic contest. being able to shred is a great tool, but if the song sucks, the shred is pointless noodling.


----------



## Cloud City (Nov 9, 2009)

lemonjellow said:


> and you did make up that part.





WRONG!!!!!!! Its true. Just don't call your guitar an axe and if you do, then its already too late to help you.


----------



## Cloud City (Nov 9, 2009)

Anyone who is just starting out new at the guitar should take lessons and learn to read music.


----------



## Twiz420 (Nov 9, 2009)

Cloud City said:


> WRONG!!!!!!! Its true. Just don't call your guitar an axe and if you do, then its already too late to help you.


So you actually hang out with these people, and know for a fact that they have never uttered the word "ax" referring to a guitar? What you call your instrument has absolutely nothing, nadda, nil to do with your skill and talent of playing it. You're still not getting that through your ignorant thick skull of yours. This is like saying someone who calls marijuana grass, they are hopeless as a grower and will never have a good crop.

If you will not submit to proving you are the greatest guitarist out there (because you refuse to call them axes), then at least submit some proof that great guitarists have never referred to a guitar as an ax. I would also like proof of this "rule" as you call it, that calling a guitar an ax makes you a hopeless at learning how to play it. Remember there has to be proof to back this shit up.

Heres a rule I just came up with, it can be proven scientifically; Any post or opinion generated by Cloud City is complete and total BS


----------



## Jester88 (Nov 9, 2009)

Cloud City said:


> So you've memorized the video lessons and know it all already. Good for you. Now in case you didn't notice, this thread is for those LEARNING the guitar.


umm your always learning as far as im concerned. youll always anna learn to play that harmonic more fluent ad have it ring out whist you continue on with the song etc. kinda like growing



ink the world said:


> Im willing to bet one of Strats you are the joke, you talk outta your ass.Put your $ here your mouth is :
> My former instructor from school in this clip.
> Play this, its easy; you said so:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ES1RypBww_g&feature=channel
> ...


[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/EzgGTTtR0kc&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/EzgGTTtR0kc&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]

LEGENDARY

another one of my favourite bands mother fuckers  
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mdRd3k4CIAg

BTW that guys sick... i admit defeat but at least im honest lol. seems he plays a little like me though as i am slack with the pinky though hes got it trained lol. i can play lot of system with 2 fingers though lol. 



Twiz420 said:


> I've never taken a lesson or watched a video in my life, I'm completely self taught. I've been playing almost my whole life, but still will consider my self learning for the rest of my days. Any who I just had to point out that you're a completely obnoxious idiot, with no respect for anyone or anything. Congratulations on making an enemy out of everyone on this forum, you're probably just some little kid with nothing better to do than rant, rave and pick internet fights. Sooo if you're such a fucking guitar god why don't you put up a link of your masterpiece. No cheating I want to hear you say cloud city of RIU before you start playing your oh so wonderful music that would make god cream his pants. Peace asshole


hehe i taught maself too,

yeah and no editing or voice overs dude.



Cloud City said:


> How old are you? Maybe 20 at most? Shit.. I've been reading music longer than you've been alive kid.


and you still dont know shit.. damn time to give up son lol nah buttrue bro you gotta stop dribbling shit. 

good bands to name a few 
Mudvayne
SOAD
Hate Breed
Metallica
Karnivool
Arch Enemy
36 crazy fists
Parkway Drive
Slipknot - though im not the greatest fan- i like 
Disturbed
Stonesour
Korn
White Snake (click me )
Dragonforce
Marilyn Manson or more so John 5
Rob Waters from Limp Bizkit
Guns n Roses
Black Sabbath
Trivium
Ill Disposed (alternative metal really into the smack no shit listen to the lyrics and look at the cd case)
Otep
Pantera
Tool
Ozzie Osbourne (some songs)
Shadows Fall


----------



## Jester88 (Nov 9, 2009)

Cloud City said:


> You guys are acting like this is something I just made up!!!! WRONG. Real guitarists simply do not call their instruments axes. Don't hate the player hate the game.


and where *exactly* do you get this information?




> Heres a rule I just came up with, it can be proven scientifically; Any post or opinion generated by Cloud City is complete and total BS


Well said.


----------



## Cloud City (Nov 9, 2009)

Metallica is good?? Thats news to me.


----------



## Twiz420 (Nov 9, 2009)

Cloud City said:


> Metallica is good?? Thats news to me.


Yea I hate Metallica too, 'cause I'm a die hard Megadeth fan, but I will not stand there and say they're not good. They are very talented (much more then you can dream of being) and if you refuse to see that, well that just confirms me earlier statement of you being an ignorant fool. Who's your fav band? I'll be glad to rip into them and tell you why they suck using similar ignorant logic such as yours.


----------



## ink the world (Nov 9, 2009)

Cloud City said:


> Ozzie Osborne?! Get a fuckin clue!!!!!!!!



Yeah jackass, his name was Randy Rhoads, absolute legend for melding Classical w/ metal.

Now you've gone too far man. Seriously showing your COMPLETE lack of knowledge when it comes to the guitar.

I was gonna post this before and deleted it, I was trying to be nice. Time to stop being nice and time to call you out!

I have a challenge for you, being the 6 string master that you are; it should be an easy task. So heres my proposal:

1. Take a piece of paper, write your user name on it and tape it to your guitar so its visible on video.

2. Record 60 seconds of your best shit. Thats only 1 minute, easy task I'd say. You have 1 week to compose, edit and practice your piece.

3. I'll do the same. Ill then post them both in a topic that includes a poll. In the poll I'll also include the guitarists that you said sucked. We'll let the users here decide whos got skill.


4 User deletes his account

Deal? Im ready to walk the walk if you are.


----------



## Anjinsan (Nov 9, 2009)

Cloud City said:


> True, most of its boring as shit some of it has its place. Have you heard Umphreys Mcgee? They are a good example of a band that shreds without fucking up their music.


Your favorite band sucks.


----------



## Anjinsan (Nov 9, 2009)

Cloud City...

Did you hear that Brendan Bayliss was caught blowing a midget she-male at Unwashed Fest 2009?


----------



## Twiz420 (Nov 9, 2009)

ink the world said:


> Yeah jackass, his name was Randy Rhoads, absolute legend for melding Classical w/ metal.
> 
> Now you've gone too far man. Seriously showing your COMPLETE lack of knowledge when it comes to the guitar.
> 
> ...


 Dude I totally wanna see this go down, shit would be awesome to get him off these forums. I'll send you a vid too if I can get my hands on a camera


----------



## Jester88 (Nov 9, 2009)

the wizard feat ozzy ozbourne asshole. i already noted some songs... hehe hes got further than you have in his lifetime and he's fried.. A TRUE ROCK N ROLLA dickweed

i am also fond of these two songs 
you remind me of the teacher 
[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/M_bvT-DGcWw&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/M_bvT-DGcWw&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]

note this is not Guns and roses its ugly kid joe
[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/cyt8bz9auV8&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/cyt8bz9auV8&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Anjinsan (Nov 9, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x_Yxa2hZqLo

Mastodon

if anyone could tell me how to embed vids here...that'd be ducky!


----------



## SmokeyMcChokey (Nov 9, 2009)

hmm cloud doesnt wanna take the challenge?


----------



## SmokeyMcChokey (Nov 9, 2009)

i love some of mastodons stuff. they surely do know how to slap a riff together


----------



## Anjinsan (Nov 9, 2009)

SmokeyMcChokey said:


> i love some of mastodons stuff. they surely do know how to slap a riff together


saw them with Dethklok recently...no bs...song into song into song...non-stop metal jam. Hell the first time I heard anyone in Mastodon speak to the audience was to say goodnight.


----------



## Jester88 (Nov 9, 2009)

Anjinsan said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x_Yxa2hZqLo
> 
> Mastodon
> 
> if anyone could tell me how to embed vids here...that'd be ducky!


get the embedded url and put it between these quotes

[y.o.u.t.u.b.e.]embedded url here..[/y.o.u.t.u.b.e.]

note remove the dots


----------



## SmokeyMcChokey (Nov 9, 2009)

yea just take what's after the = in the url for the video on youtube an put it in between [ youtube] ... [ /youtube] but without any spaces


----------



## Cloud City (Nov 9, 2009)

Ozbourne sucks cock.. that guy cant even speak let alone play with skill and soul.


----------



## Jester88 (Nov 9, 2009)

oh Nubuo Uematsu 
[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/byssb-NkGVI&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/byssb-NkGVI&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]

Toshiro Masuda
[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/K8EpYhMrpck&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/K8EpYhMrpck&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/pcXyXQlAwQw&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/pcXyXQlAwQw&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/xs8hAEsvcXM&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/xs8hAEsvcXM&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]

these guys do a lot of stuff for anime and games like final fantasy. just thought id mix it up a little


----------



## Cloud City (Nov 9, 2009)

Umphreys is not my favorite band, they aren't that good and only have a few solid tunes and also a bit too much shredding bullshit at times. I was using them as an example of one of the few bands that can successfully incorporate elements of a shredding type metal style without sounding like complete shit.


----------



## Jester88 (Nov 9, 2009)

trivium dont really shred a lot but damn theyre good. they got some kick ass solos
[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/pqndHtftMnQ&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/pqndHtftMnQ&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]
[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/lZTpPcj4Ka4&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/lZTpPcj4Ka4&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>












[/youtube]

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/77RNv5xUXRA&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/77RNv5xUXRA&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]
[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/hgHVtlSXCOM&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/hgHVtlSXCOM&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]
[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/lpSbigWZERE&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/lpSbigWZERE&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]

how ya like them apples bihaatch


----------



## Jester88 (Nov 9, 2009)

Karnivool

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/yTGYms-wo38&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/yTGYms-wo38&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]
[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/t59vYoP6LkY&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/t59vYoP6LkY&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]

i notice nobodies mentioned killswitch


----------



## Cloud City (Nov 9, 2009)

Jester88 said:


> oh Nubuo Uematsu
> [youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/byssb-NkGVI&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/byssb-NkGVI&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]
> 
> Toshiro Masuda
> ...



WTF is this shit?! Is this what kids are listening to nowadays?


----------



## Cloud City (Nov 9, 2009)

Heres one to counterbalance all of the lame ass vids gettin posted...



[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/apuLs_ayKRM&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/apuLs_ayKRM&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object> [/youtube]

_*
STYLE*_


----------



## Jester88 (Nov 9, 2009)

Cloud City said:


> WTF is this shit?! Is this what kids are listening to nowadays?


no these are people who *compose* music for big companies asswipe. 

are you jeleous cos ya prolly cant even play a theme song to a kids show or a video game anymore.. 

oh diddums. 

i bet almost everyone on this forum would have heard some of there stuff at oe stage ie: final fantasy franchise and a lot of other games. 

i chose to put them there because they play music but make there money by composing for big companies. not just from making a one hit wonder or by becoming famouse themselves. these are both very smart and talented people

and your a musical genius you should be able to appreciate all music.


----------



## Jester88 (Nov 9, 2009)

it takes skill to play some of these asshole.

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/aZpD0btOZx8&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/aZpD0btOZx8&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/GFqTd-CEjHM&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/GFqTd-CEjHM&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Twiz420 (Nov 9, 2009)

Cloud City said:


> Heres one to counterbalance all of the lame ass vids gettin posted...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WTF is this shit?!! That aint style, that shit right there takes to talent or style to play. Sloppy and uncoordinated noise if you ask me. FAIL try again


----------



## HIGHFLY (Nov 9, 2009)

LET THE MUSIC MOVE YOU, FLOW TO DA RYTHM AND SMOKE A SPLIFF BEFORE should help out a lot with da floooow


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 9, 2009)

real guitarists have their OWN videos. even if they suck. 


[youtube]Irgf4nzBM8w[/youtube]


i call it a guitar. or geetar.


----------



## Twiz420 (Nov 9, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> real guitarists have their OWN videos. even if they suck.
> 
> 
> [youtube]Irgf4nzBM8w[/youtube]
> ...


Ha ha loved it man. Brings me back to when I first started learning guitar, and to last week when I was smashed drunk and couldn't think of what I wanted to play lol


----------



## Jester88 (Nov 9, 2009)

Cloud City said:


> Heres one to counterbalance all of the lame ass vids gettin posted...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nope sorry try again. the missus cringed. so thats two negative votes.

damn bro you like some crappy music. sorry but your telling people they will never make it calling there guitar an axe when you like these smokers that have no chance getting anywhere and *they're* trying? 

and they got nothing on nubuo and toshiro. for a start they play a lot of instruments and compose all kinds of music for all kinds of situations. one of the guitarists you like looks like a spastic and these guys are a bunch of faries. i got nothing against slow people if they can bust out a beat good on em but the point im conveying is those two bands youve posted so far will never get anywhere fast... they just suck.

try again.

BTW my crappy videos is whats keeping your topicalive for now asshole. otherwise youd just have a bunch of cunts saying your fucked here lmfao. 

least now ive just made you read a whole bunch of shit for no real pourpose which makes my wasted time stumbbling onto your stupid ass thread feel somewhat repayed. 

hehe
j88


----------



## Keenly (Nov 9, 2009)

you say any starting out there should take lessons and read music?

thats odd, never taken a lesson and still cant read music but i play guitar just fine



never called my guitar an axe, but now that i see just how much it pisses you off, i think ill start


gonna play some SOAD on my axe


----------



## Cloud City (Nov 9, 2009)

All you shredder fanboys bashing Fugazi, a band with an original style is appalling. None of you can talk until you stop calling your guitar an axe and listening to shitty music.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 9, 2009)

i've NEVER had lesson either. 

got a zoom pedal and a floyd rose though. and plenty of hash 


[youtube]nUmPdS6NO3U[/youtube]


----------



## Cloud City (Nov 9, 2009)

Bunch of lil shredder wanna be metal posers think you know it all.. How many of you have had a ever real gig other than youtube? And no, guitar hero doesn't count.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 9, 2009)

Cloud City said:


> Bunch of lil shredder wanna be metal posers think you know it all.. How many of you have had a ever real gig other than youtube? And no, guitar hero doesn't count.


not me. i call it a guitar. what is your problem?


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 9, 2009)

i'll call it a dick in the mouth, i still enjoy my time alone with her. who cares what anyone else thinks? except my wife, she comes out and yells at me.


----------



## Keenly (Nov 9, 2009)

Cloud City said:


> Bunch of lil shredder wanna be metal posers think you know it all.. How many of you have had a ever real gig other than youtube? And no, guitar hero doesn't count.


 
maybe if you didnt act like such a dick people wouldnt treat you like one?


----------



## FoxCompany426 (Nov 9, 2009)

Keenly said:


> you say any starting out there should take lessons and read music?
> 
> thats odd, never taken a lesson and still cant read music but i play guitar just fine
> 
> ...


AXE is starting to become very appealing. I think I'll pull my _AXE _outta the closet.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 9, 2009)

axe bass, ...

[youtube]zgkLhfiGIqY[/youtube]


----------



## Cloud City (Nov 9, 2009)

Ozbourne needs to get off the drugs and pull the cock out of his mouth. Does that guy even play guitar?


----------



## Jester88 (Nov 9, 2009)

Cloud City said:


> All you shredder fanboys bashing Fugazi, a band with an original style is appalling. None of you can talk until you stop calling your guitar an axe and listening to shitty music.


fugazi - yeah origional a band with absolutely nothing going for them. there poxy i mean even the moxy is better than them (there actually quite good).



fdd2blk said:


> i've NEVER had lesson either.
> 
> got a zoom pedal and a floyd rose though. and plenty of hash
> 
> ...


i know what ya mean bro hehe. get baked and just go with whatever sound your playing or after lol. ride the tunes bro lol, for me though its moreso just releasing whats in your head via sound. havent been able to do that in while the cops are runnig rampid where im from lol. so theres a little of a drought ging on it sux i can get he buds easily enough but i cant stick to a normal 8 g a day minimal ya know lol. 

oh well summer seasion should be a doosy around here. made sure to give a fw people some jetlag parent stock 



fdd2blk said:


> i'll call it a dick in the mouth, i still enjoy my time alone with her. who cares what anyone else thinks? except my wife, she comes out and yells at me.


man this dudes a dickweed it dont really matter what he thinks. seen them vids a while ago. got anything new?? 

hehe ma missus likes to listen to me play. i dont really like playing when shes around lol.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 9, 2009)

Cloud City said:


> Ozbourne needs to get off the drugs and pull the cock out of his mouth. Does that guy even play guitar?


that's gene simmons. 


[youtube]w2IRyXzDOsA[/youtube]


----------



## Jester88 (Nov 9, 2009)

Cloud City said:


> Ozbourne needs to get off the drugs and pull the cock out of his mouth. Does that guy even play guitar?


yeah he does. though i was more reffering to some of the shit hes taken part in as mentioned earlier ie, The Wizard


----------



## Keenly (Nov 9, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> that's gene simmons.
> 
> 
> [youtube]w2IRyXzDOsA[/youtube]


 
FDD if you like metal, Between the Buried and me does a fuckin amazing blackened cover


IMO the solo in the cover is better than the solo in the original blackened


[youtube]uRNVhcQy1aM[/youtube]


link for you


they also do a cover of Cemetary gates and Queens Bycicle



but yeah the blackened solo cover, amazing


solo starts at about 3:59


----------



## Cloud City (Nov 9, 2009)

FoxCompany426 said:


> AXE is starting to become very appealing. I think I'll pull my _AXE _outta the closet.




Bad habits are hard to break. It is to late to help you .... you're already to far gone.


----------



## Keenly (Nov 9, 2009)

Cloud City said:


> Bad habits are hard to break. It is to late to help you .... you're already to far gone.


 
you are not in any position to tell anyone what they are


----------



## Jester88 (Nov 9, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> that's gene simmons.
> 
> 
> [youtube]w2IRyXzDOsA[/youtube]


shes purrdy good

this chicks 15 and has a few youtube vids 
[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/s0x9HAFcvG0&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/s0x9HAFcvG0&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Anjinsan (Nov 9, 2009)

Cloud City said:


> Bunch of lil shredder wanna be metal posers think you know it all.. How many of you have had a ever real gig other than youtube? And no, guitar hero doesn't count.


----------



## Keenly (Nov 9, 2009)

Cloud City said:


> Actually, after reading this thread, I have to say my left nut is more musically inclined than any of you metal pukes.


 

ok Mr. i think i have the right to tell everyone what to say





[youtube]qlZK_9pFfdg[/youtube]


----------



## Cloud City (Nov 9, 2009)

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/CjOQ9r35uiU&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/CjOQ9r35uiU&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object> [/youtube]



Man enough with all the shithouse videos already. Its nothing special and I'm not impressed.. wtf .. all these bullshit talentless bands and you all are swallowing their lunchmeat.


----------



## Jester88 (Nov 9, 2009)

> Man enough with all the shithouse videos already. Its nothing special and I'm not impressed.. wtf .. all these bullshit talentless bands and you all are swallowing their lunchmeat.



kinda like bullshit talentless people on forums that like to stir shit isnt it..

BTW 
jimmy waz a legend but when you listen to his live stuff often it sounded like shit. same boat as ozzie


----------



## Cloud City (Nov 9, 2009)

Jester88 said:


> kinda like bullshit talentless people on forums that like to stir shit isnt it..




What, are you looking in the mirror again?


----------



## Cloud City (Nov 9, 2009)

And KISS? those guys suck. fuckin pullllease ... How many times can you honestly listen to that shit before its played out?


----------



## Cloud City (Nov 9, 2009)

Jester88 said:


> BTW
> jimmy waz a legend but when you listen to his live stuff often it sounded like shit. same boat as ozzie





WTF? Did you just put Hendrix in the same sentence as Ozbourne?!?!


----------



## Jester88 (Nov 9, 2009)

nah im reading your stupid ass thread thinking i wish i was a moderator so i could ban your ass lmfao

im actually quite happy when i look in the mirror, 
fdd said it perfect with* im the man i always wanted to be .

*you know what your problem is.. not calling your guitar an axe... the problem is to be in a real band you have to have members and i just cant see anyone liking you so youll never have a chance.... you should work on getting a more likable personality first*. *betcha that's something your book didt tell ya *
*


----------



## Jester88 (Nov 9, 2009)

Cloud City said:


> WTF? Did you just put Hendrix in the same sentence as Ozbourne?!?!


yup 

the dude took so many drugs that when he performed live he just fell outa whack at times. hey ya cant deny the truth

i do like jimmy *a lot* more than ozzie though.


----------



## Cloud City (Nov 9, 2009)

Jester88 said:


> im actually quite happy when i look in the mirror,
> fdd said it perfect with* im the man i always wanted to be .*





Ummm Okay? Sounds like you have issues.


----------



## Jester88 (Nov 9, 2009)

nah just the fact that i can be sure of maself and my abilities unlike you. who seem a little jeleous so i can only take it as you look down on yourself when you look in the mirror. my life sux, im always sore but im damn happy with maself, my abilities and the life ive lead.

chin up its like i said just work on that personality and youll have friends in no time 

im stop wasting riu space now. have fun with your boy bands. 

may i suggest putting this thread back on some kinda topic somehow please. or makingsome useful threads rather than just wasting space
Ron Paul is a joke

this is your only other thread. your kinda hard to take seriously. seems to me you just like to go around dribbling shit or writing cheques that your ass cant cash shall we say (LB)


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 9, 2009)

Cloud City said:


> And KISS? those guys suck. fuckin pullllease ... How many times can you honestly listen to that shit before its played out?


ask them in another 30 years. 

they're on tour you know?


----------



## Twiz420 (Nov 9, 2009)

Its funny how the "Bunch of lil shredder wanna be metal posers" have a more expanded respect for music than you do. Good you think some failed punk band from the 80's 90's is "style". That don't mean all other music sucks, Face it your just a punk with no real musical knowledge. You try and get by with your crappy off beat riffs, and that makes you think you're superior to everyone who has ever uttered the word axe. All of these metal heads have a vastly larger musical knowledge than you, and that just puts your panties in a twist.

I figure that you just can't get that sweep picking technique thats used largely in metal down, that pisses you off and you immediately dismiss it as "shredding" and associate that with the word axe.

Here is a tidbit of info for you pertaining to how ax came to be a musical term, and no it wasn't some metal head shredding his guitar calling it that, no it wasn't KISS with their axe guitar.

The use of axe as slang for a musical instrument dates back to 1955, i.e., in the edenic pre-Kiss days. The instrument to which axe was first applied, however, was not the guitar, but the saxophone. The logic may have been simply the sax/axe rhyme, but another theory ties axe to the swing of a jazz sax player in full stride. Axe was also later applied to the trumpet before becoming accepted as slang for the guitar, a use which has probably persisted in part because of the instruments resemblance to an actual axe.

It was used as a term pre-metal, and will continue to be used as a term for as long as music stays alive; which you seem to be killing it, please stop.

That being said, I'm gonna go jam out some jazz riffs on my "AXE"


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 9, 2009)

"Picking up his *axe* and fighting like a farmer at the start of his "Cry of Love" tour. Another from April 25th, 1970 at the LA Forum in California. Exquisite, to say the least."



[youtube]zyZHkv-jknQ[/youtube]


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 9, 2009)

fuck  http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Jimi-Hendrix-Face-Fender-Baby-Axe-Miniature-Guitar_W0QQitemZ150366728508QQcategoryZ68178QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp4340.m263QQ_trkparmsZalgo=SIC&its=I&itu=UCI%2BIA%2BUA%2BIEW%2BFICS%2BUFI&otn=10&ps=63


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 9, 2009)

someone tell them to STOP, .....  


Torched Hendrix axe earns nearly half a million dollars in London auction 
Read more: http://acn.liveauctioneers.com/index.php/auctions/auction-results/129-torched-hendrix-axe-earns-nearly-half-a-million-in-london-auction#ixzz0WQoWTDom
​


----------



## Jester88 (Nov 9, 2009)

ehy it was jimmy that ran that campain and sent money and cannabis seeds to people around america right?

man truly was a legend on the gitgit though


----------



## Cloud City (Nov 9, 2009)

Another tip for all of you learning the guitar: never smash or destroy a good guitar.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 9, 2009)

i'm gonna be on stage in no time with all this knowledge i'm gaining here.


----------



## Cloud City (Nov 9, 2009)

Jester88 said:


> nah just the fact that i can be sure of maself and my abilities unlike you.



If you were so sure of yourself then you wouldn't feel the need to constantly remind us all of your greatness. But yeah .. your life is better than mine, right?


----------



## Cloud City (Nov 9, 2009)

Jester88 said:


> yup
> 
> the dude took so many drugs that when he performed live he just fell outa whack at times. hey ya cant deny the truth
> 
> i do like jimmy *a lot* more than ozzie though.





There is no comparing the two. Ozzie cant play, he can't talk, and his music is mediocre at best.


----------



## Cloud City (Nov 9, 2009)

No good can ever come of smashing a guitar or calling it an axe. Nuff said.


----------



## Jester88 (Nov 9, 2009)

Cloud City said:


> If you were so sure of yourself then you wouldn't feel the need to constantly remind us all of your greatness. But yeah .. your life is better than mine, right?


im sick of talking to your stupid ass. ive just been mucking around dude 

but please take us to where this thread is going soon lol.


----------



## GrowTech (Nov 10, 2009)

this thread is a failure.

1) whatever slang term you have for your guitar means absolutely nothing in terms of your ability to play it. you can call a car a donut, and it doesn't make you a better driver

2) arguing over musical preference is idiotic. so you like lemons, and he likes limes- who gives a fuck. a bands success is measured in sales, and people don't generally buy crappy music. so with that said, a more popular band is more successful, and on paper is a better band.

your preference is what sets apart "awesome bands on paper" and "awesome bands" - you don't have to like what everyone else likes, but don't be a nazi and say that ONLY the music YOU like is good.

definition of music: an artistic form of auditory communication incorporating instrumental or vocal tones in a structured and continuous manner.
whether or not it is GOOD or BAD music is up to you, and arguing over who is the better musician, band, etc is as irrelevant as arguing over whether the color yellow is better than the color blue.

So seriously... *If you want to talk shit, back it up- otherwise you look like the clown.* Prove up.

Otherwiseeeeeeeeeeeeee just keep on tap dancing in your clown shoes.


----------



## jesters missus (Nov 10, 2009)

Cloud City said:


> If you were so sure of yourself then you wouldn't feel the need to constantly remind us all of your greatness. But yeah .. your life is better than mine, right?


Yeah, he's got me and you're probably stuck with someone like this...

 

Ain't she a beaut'?! ROFL
Peace


----------



## olishell (Nov 10, 2009)

I call my Guild 12 string an Ax quite frequently.I have played for over 30 years and am quite accomplished.I do not however,play heavy metal.I will call my guitar whatever I want thank you.


----------



## ink the world (Nov 10, 2009)

Cloud City said:


> All you shredder fanboys bashing Fugazi, a band with an original style is appalling. None of you can talk until you stop calling your guitar an axe and listening to shitty music.



LOL I'll take your lack of response to my challenge as a "no" from you....hell you didnt even wanna mention my pot at all; i wonder why?

Due to your lack of response I'll just have to assume that you dont wanna get your ass handed to you here.

Music is music, whether its Van Halen, Segovia or Joe Pass. If someone can jam, regardless of style, they can jam. Period. Again due to your lack of a response Ill just have to keep assuming you cant.


----------



## SmokeyMcChokey (Nov 10, 2009)

Twiz420 said:


> WTF is this shit?!! That aint style, that shit right there takes to talent or style to play. Sloppy and uncoordinated noise if you ask me. FAIL try again


 its funny cuz a few pages back cloud said that he hates bands with no talent and hates when all they do is play a few power chords. hahaha that Fugazi video is crap


----------



## SmokeyMcChokey (Nov 10, 2009)

i like how grow tech comes in here just to complain about what we are complaining about... ugh failed thread... Cloud = fail at life. Me = greatness. My math skills = nearly non existant. My level of tiredness = 3x - 4


----------



## Kaya420 (Nov 10, 2009)

Pink Floyd - "One of My Turns" lyrics.... In the suitcase on the left you'll find my favorite axe.


----------



## lemonjellow (Nov 10, 2009)

i really really wanna see this cloud city guy jam, its gonna be great .i am also curious as to what kinda rig he plays through , damn it i must suck i called it a RIG oops!!


----------



## Cloud City (Nov 13, 2009)

GrowTech said:


> people don't generally buy crappy music.


----------



## Jester88 (Nov 14, 2009)

you back again. 


you do realise your the main reason your thread sux right. fucking douche bag 
btw i was playing ma AXE earlier.... and yesterday... ooooooh lmfao


ummm
you do realise im just having fun with you right lol.


----------



## Cloud City (Nov 14, 2009)

Jester88 said:


> you back again.
> 
> 
> you do realise your the main reason your thread sux right. fucking douche bag
> ...






Sounds like you need a slap. I'd like to see you try runnin your big mouth off like that when your not hiding behind your mommies computer.


----------



## Cloud City (Nov 14, 2009)

Twiz420 said:


> Its funny how the "Bunch of lil shredder wanna be metal posers" have a more expanded respect for music than you do. Good you think some failed punk band from the 80's 90's is "style". That don't mean all other music sucks, Face it your just a punk with no real musical knowledge. You try and get by with your crappy off beat riffs, and that makes you think you're superior to everyone who has ever uttered the word axe. All of these metal heads have a vastly larger musical knowledge than you, and that just puts your panties in a twist.
> 
> I figure that you just can't get that sweep picking technique thats used largely in metal down, that pisses you off and you immediately dismiss it as "shredding" and associate that with the word axe.
> 
> ...






Whats the name of your band??


----------



## Cloud City (Nov 14, 2009)

ink the world said:


> LOL I'll take your lack of response to my challenge as a "no" from you....hell you didnt even wanna mention my pot at all; i wonder why?
> 
> Due to your lack of response I'll just have to assume that you dont wanna get your ass handed to you here.
> 
> Music is music, whether its Van Halen, Segovia or Joe Pass. If someone can jam, regardless of style, they can jam. Period. Again due to your lack of a response Ill just have to keep assuming you cant.






You sound as silly as those oblivious fools who think "weed is weed".


Are you in a band? Why not?


----------



## Cloud City (Nov 14, 2009)

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/2FcJKQ0k6ok&hl=en_US&fs=1&rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/2FcJKQ0k6ok&hl=en_US&fs=1&rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object> [/youtube]



*wwjd? 
*


----------



## Jester88 (Nov 14, 2009)

Cloud City said:


> Sounds like you need a slap. I'd like to see you try runnin your big mouth off like that when your not hiding behind your mommies computer.









but to answer your question no i care for my mother and use ma own computer. 


Cloud City said:


> You sound as silly as those oblivious fools who think "weed is weed".
> 
> 
> Are you in a band? Why not?


*are you in a band??? why not?? im sure wed all love to see a video. 
*


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 14, 2009)

link to the cloud city rockers please.


----------



## Twiz420 (Nov 14, 2009)

Cloud City said:


> Whats the name of your band??


Now wouldn't it be silly of me to just give out the name of my band? Theres people out there that can see that and just figure out who I am; We don't want that do we? It doesn't matter what my band is called since I don't have to prove my self to you. The only thing I am trying to prove at all is that you are an ignorant little kid (even if your 40) with nothing better to do then troll. All of us here are still waiting for a video of you playing your "AXE" so until you do so, none of us here have anything to prove to you, we've already proven that we aren't ignorant assholes like you. Sooooooo have a nice day, and oh yeah go fuck yourself.


----------



## bastardtodd (Nov 14, 2009)

Twiz420 said:


> Now wouldn't it be silly of me to just give out the name of my band? Theres people out there that can see that and just figure out who I am; We don't want that do we? It doesn't matter what my band is called since I don't have to prove my self to you. The only thing I am trying to prove at all is that you are an ignorant little kid (even if your 40) with nothing better to do then troll. All of us here are still waiting for a video of you playing your "AXE" so until you do so, none of us here have anything to prove to you, we've already proven that we aren't ignorant assholes like you. Sooooooo have a nice day, and oh yeah go fuck yourself.






Oh please nobody knows the name of your shitty imaginary fantasy band. 



Now if you are gonna talk the talk you better either be able to back it up or else go sit the fuck back down, kid.


----------



## bastardtodd (Nov 14, 2009)

Cloud City said:


> I don't make the rules man.. Thats just the way it is. Real musicians never refer to their guitar as an axe.





Thats one of the few basic unwritten laws of playing guitar.




Man im crackin up reading all these posts from dumb fucks who think metallica has talent and say they call their guitars axes!!!! BWHAHHHAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!!!!




Anyone who calls their guitar an axe =


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 14, 2009)

we all suck. 

[youtube]z_lwocmL9dQ[/youtube]


----------



## Jester88 (Nov 14, 2009)

bastardtodd said:


> Oh please nobody knows the name of your shitty imaginary fantasy band.
> 
> 
> 
> Now if you are gonna talk the talk you better either be able to back it up or else go sit the fuck back down, kid.




all i gt was blah blah blah im a dirty tramp. 



bastardtodd said:


> Thats one of the few basic unwritten laws of playing guitar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


another asshole .

soulda known an assholes gonna attract a turd sniffer .


----------



## Jester88 (Nov 14, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> we all suck.
> 
> [youtube]z_lwocmL9dQ[/youtube]


hold up arent you learning/teaching yourself to play. then you cant get thrown in the sucky categeory bro. 

the only time that can happen is if you tried becoming famous whilst you still suck or make asses of ourselves like the thread starter. and the turd sniffer here. one post wasnt good enough mofo had to double post to assure us that hes another ass 

oooops i just did the same thing . but ive never once said im not a prick lol  bastardtodd.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 14, 2009)

look what i just bought, ......  ....


----------



## FoxCompany426 (Nov 14, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> look what i just bought, ......  .... View attachment 620436


That's a pretty sweet axe you got there fdd...

Check out mine...

Bought it about seven years ago. One of the last Jacksons made in Japan (now they're all made in India). S-S-H pickups and a Floyd Rose floating tremolo.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 14, 2009)

FoxCompany426 said:


> That's a pretty sweet axe you got there fdd...
> 
> Check out mine...
> 
> Bought it about seven years ago. One of the last Jacksons made in Japan (now they're all made in india). S-S-H pickups and a Floyd Rose floating tremolo.


nice. 

mine's indian, ...


----------



## FoxCompany426 (Nov 14, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> nice.
> 
> mine's indian, ... View attachment 620494


Still beautiful...

Ever heard of Lloyd Prins guitars?


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 14, 2009)

FoxCompany426 said:


> Still beautiful...
> 
> Ever heard of Lloyd Prins guitars?


no, i have not. 

googling, ......


----------



## FoxCompany426 (Nov 14, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> no, i have not.
> 
> googling, ......


Used to be San Dimas Guitars, changed the name a while back. Great guitars.

He taught me to play, then sold me that guitar...


----------



## Twiz420 (Nov 14, 2009)

bastardtodd said:


> Oh please nobody knows the name of your shitty imaginary fantasy band.
> 
> 
> 
> Now if you are gonna talk the talk you better either be able to back it up or else go sit the fuck back down, kid.


Ah we have yet another douche bag dwelling here. You should really think before you post, you are just making yourself look like an ass. If you actually read the posts you claim to have read, then you would have noticed that I never claimed to be the all superior godly musician, I simply call cloud city out on his farce of a claim. Calling a guitar an axe does not and will never make anyone a shitty musician. It is only against the rules in the scene of douche bag musicians. Go ahead and talk your shit behind that computer screen, all that does is continue to prove that you too are an ignorant asshole. I'm done with you now too; have a nice day,and go fuck yourself.


FDD nice guitars man, pretty sweet.

And nice Jackson Foxco, those are pretty much my favorite electrics to jam on.

The picture of the 3 are my current guitfiddles, I rebuilt the warlock, new neck, added a Floyd Rose trem and completely upgraded the electronics. I repainted both the warlock and Rhodes myself, I usually do a new paint job every couple of years on mine. The classical is an Ibanez, and the black guitar is the first electric I've built, made that when I was 16.


----------



## bastardtodd (Nov 14, 2009)

Twiz420 said:


> Ah we have yet another douche bag dwelling here. You should really think before you post, you are just making yourself look like an ass. If you actually read the posts you claim to have read, then you would have noticed that I never claimed to be the all superior godly musician, I simply call cloud city out on his farce of a claim. Calling a guitar an axe does not and will never make anyone a shitty musician. It is only against the rules in the scene of douche bag musicians. Go ahead and talk your shit behind that computer screen, all that does is continue to prove that you too are an ignorant asshole. I'm done with you now too; have a nice day,and go fuck yourself.
> 
> 
> FDD nice guitars man, pretty sweet.
> ...





So post a video of you playing you're "axe" or stfu smart guy. Or are you just a clueless punk. I bet you think ozzie and metalica have talent like all these other shit bag internet guitar heros posting here.


----------



## bastardtodd (Nov 14, 2009)

This thread is fuckin priceless!!!! Rarely do so many clueless fucks congregate in one place. Its as if they find comfort in numbers. BWHAHAHAHHA!!!


----------



## bastardtodd (Nov 14, 2009)

GrowTech said:


> this thread is a failure.
> 
> 1) whatever slang term you have for your guitar means absolutely nothing in terms of your ability to play it. you can call a car a donut, and it doesn't make you a better driver
> 
> ...







This fool growtech takes the cake for most clueless post.. Probably listens to Ashley Simpson and plays a squire. 




LMAO @ U DUM DUMS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Twiz420 (Nov 14, 2009)

bastardtodd said:


> So post a video of you playing you're "axe" or stfu smart guy. Or are you just a clueless punk. I bet you think ozzie and metalica have talent like all these other shit bag internet guitar heros posting here.


No no, I'm not clueless nor am I a punk. Obviously you don't read very well, I never said I was some almighty guitar god, I have no reason to prove it to you either. My argument is that calling a guitar an axe does not make you a shitty guitar player, this argument needs no video portraying my level skill on a guitar. You and cloud city on the other hand have yet to prove that uttering that word in reference to a guitar automatically makes you shitty. Personally I believe you and cloud city are one in the same person, your lack of people agreeing with you made you create a new account and argue on behalf of yourself, kinda sad really. Any who, I'm gonna cut this short, fuck you, and all that banter.


----------



## bastardtodd (Nov 14, 2009)

Twiz420 said:


> No no, I'm not clueless nor am I a punk. Obviously you don't read very well, I never said I was some almighty guitar god, I have no reason to prove it to you either. My argument is that calling a guitar an axe does not make you a shitty guitar player, this argument needs no video portraying my level skill on a guitar. You and cloud city on the other hand have yet to prove that uttering that word in reference to a guitar automatically makes you shitty. Personally I believe you and cloud city are one in the same person, your lack of people agreeing with you made you create a new account and argue on behalf of yourself, kinda sad really. Any who, I'm gonna cut this short, fuck you, and all that banter.





You want proof that calling a guitar an axe makes you a shitty player? Go listen to any metal band. Metallica for example.


----------



## Twiz420 (Nov 14, 2009)

bastardtodd said:


> You want proof that calling a guitar an axe makes you a shitty player? Go listen to any metal band. Metallica for example.


You didn't read my post about the origin of the term "axe". It doesn't come from metal bands, it started in the '50s with sax players, and was soon picked up by guitar players and it stuck. You really do just make an ass out of yourself with every post, it's actually quite amusing. You are obviously just a hater for anything that seems metal to you. You think its all power chords and shredding, well some metal bands yes thats what they do, but if you will stand there and say that all metal bands do only that, well then you are mistaken.
Trivium
Dragon Force
Unearth
As I Lay Dying
God Forbid
Dream Theater 
Lamb of God
All of these are examples of metal bands, none of them limit themselves to power chords and shredding. They are all actually very melodic in their styles of writing music, it's just heavy, hard hitting and fast paced.


----------



## bastardtodd (Nov 14, 2009)

Twiz420 said:


> Trivium
> Dragon Force
> Unearth
> As I Lay Dying
> ...





None of them can play for shit OR jam. They all sound the same, no style and boring played out cliche bullshit.


----------



## FoxCompany426 (Nov 15, 2009)

Hmmm, I'm beginning to see a trend.

Cloud City... bastardtodd... Maybe you should make another account...

You could go with, "dropkickdickinmymouth," or "nutsonmychin." Those seem to suit you better.


----------



## FoxCompany426 (Nov 15, 2009)

Twiz420 said:


> And nice Jackson Foxco, those are pretty much my favorite electrics to jam on.


Thanks, man! I've loved playing it. It basically just hangs out in my media room, waiting for me to play, hehe. I don't really play much anymore... 

Lovin' those paint jobs BTW. Fuckin' swiggity sweet AXESSSSSS!!!!!!


----------



## bastardtodd (Nov 15, 2009)

FoxCompany426 said:


> Hmmm, I'm beginning to see a trend.
> 
> Cloud City... bastardtodd... Maybe you should make another account...
> 
> You could go with, "dropkickdickinmymouth," or "nutsonmychin." Those seem to suit you better.





another axe player with attitude eh?


----------



## FoxCompany426 (Nov 15, 2009)

bastardtodd said:


> another axe player with attitude eh?


*GASP*

He called it an "axe!" Quick! Get him to rehab!


----------



## bastardtodd (Nov 15, 2009)

FoxCompany426 said:


> *GASP*
> 
> He called it an "axe!" Quick! Get him to rehab!


 


The only thing worse than listening to talentless hair bands "shredding" is listening to their fanboys pretending they know jack shit about decent music.


----------



## Twiz420 (Nov 15, 2009)

bastardtodd said:


> None of them can play for shit OR jam. They all sound the same, no style and boring played out cliche bullshit.


If you really think all these bands sound the same, you must not really listen to music at all for what it is. Do you really think Dream theater sounds like As I Lay Dying, or Trivium sounds like Lamb of God? Pish posh; you know nothing. You must be mad that you can't play the intricate melodies that they play as fast as they do.


----------



## FoxCompany426 (Nov 15, 2009)

bastardtodd said:


> The only thing worse than listening to talentless hair bands "shredding" is listening to their fanboys pretending they know jack shit about decent music.


*ATTENTION:*
This is a Public Service Announcement

Cloud City (aka bastardtodd aka dropkickdickinmymouth aka nutsonmychin) is still here...

And he still doesn't know his ass from his elbow...

I bet he has a tough time using the restroom in public places...

​


----------



## bastardtodd (Nov 15, 2009)

Twiz420 said:


> If you really think all these bands sound the same, you must not really listen to music at all for what it is. Do you really think Dream theater sounds like As I Lay Dying, or Trivium sounds like Lamb of God? Pish posh; you know nothing. You must be mad that you can't play the intricate melodies that they play as fast as they do.



*

Yes THEY ARE ALL THE SAME. *



Start listening to some good music like PHISH and other bands that actually have talent and can jam.


----------



## Twiz420 (Nov 15, 2009)

bastardtodd said:


> The only thing worse than listening to talentless hair bands "shredding" is listening to their fanboys pretending they know jack shit about decent music.


It's funny that you say that, since most metal fans have a much more diverse appreciation of music than any other genre "fan boy". I as a metal fan listen to metal, hard core, thrash, punk, blues, rag time, jam bands, alternative rock, jazz, swing, R&B, rap, hip hop, ska, classic rock, blue grass, big band, classical, techno, house, trance, indie rock, reggae, and many ethnic styles of music. You listen to not Metallica.... real diverse style there buddy. Just because you don't like it and you can't play it doesn't make the artist talentless.

If you can tell me who Arthur Phelps is, then maybe I will consider that you may know a thing or two about music. 

What record label was he with?
What was the name he used on his records?
What was his primary style?
Don't use google, it won't help you on this one.


----------



## Twiz420 (Nov 15, 2009)

bastardtodd said:


> *
> 
> Yes THEY ARE ALL THE SAME. *
> 
> ...


HA HA PHISH!? I knew you had to be gay.

Go back and listen to dream theater again and tell me exactly how are they the same as any of the other bands listed???


----------



## FoxCompany426 (Nov 15, 2009)

Twiz420 said:


> HA HA PHISH!? I knew you had to be gay.
> 
> Go back and listen to dream theater again and tell me exactly how are they the same as any of the other bands listed???


He can't, PHISH has got him all _twisted!

_What about the Hokey Pokey? That's a good one...

Think about "shredding" to that one...


----------



## FoxCompany426 (Nov 15, 2009)

Twiz420 said:


> It's funny that you say that, since most metal fans have a much more diverse appreciation of music than any other genre "fan boy". I as a metal fan listen to metal, hard core, thrash, punk, blues, rag time, jam bands, alternative rock, jazz, swing, R&B, rap, hip hop, ska, classic rock, blue grass, big band, classical, techno, house, trance, indie rock, reggae, and many ethnic styles of music. You listen to not Metallica.... real diverse style there buddy. Just because you don't like it and you can't play it doesn't make the artist talentless.
> 
> If you can tell me who Arthur Phelps is, then maybe I will consider that you may know a thing or two about music.
> 
> ...


Google worked for me... hehe... 

I don't know a whole lot about that genre, I just enjoy it occasionally...


----------



## Twiz420 (Nov 15, 2009)

FoxCompany426 said:


> He can't, PHISH has got him all _twisted!
> 
> _What about the Hokey Pokey? That's a good one...
> 
> Think about "shredding" to that one...


lol that reminds me of a bit Jim Breuer did about how AC/DC could rock out the hokey pokey


----------



## FoxCompany426 (Nov 15, 2009)

Twiz420 said:


> lol that reminds me of a bit Jim Breuer did about how AC/DC could rock out the hokey pokey


[youtube]ssR6_7UBwrM[/youtube]


----------



## Twiz420 (Nov 15, 2009)

FoxCompany426 said:


> Google worked for me... hehe...
> 
> I don't know a whole lot about that genre, I just enjoy it occasionally...


Ha ha yeah, that dude is pretty good, he was considered the king of his time in that genre, but nobody knows who he is anymore he ancient lol.

BTW have you ever heard of Babicz guitars? They are the best acoustics I have ever laid a finger on. I grew up across the street from the guy who makes em, was best friends with his son. Hes got 3 patents on his design that completely changed the world of acoustics and Martin Co. bought the rights to use one of his patents just 'cause they knew they couldn't even compete. The dude is a genius when it comes to being a luthier


----------



## FoxCompany426 (Nov 15, 2009)

Twiz420 said:


> Ha ha yeah, that dude is pretty good, he was considered the king of his time in that genre, but nobody knows who he is anymore he ancient lol.
> 
> BTW have you ever heard of Babicz guitars? They are the best acoustics I have ever laid a finger on. I grew up across the street from the guy who makes em, was best friends with his son. Hes got 3 patents on his design that completely changed the world of acoustics and Martin Co. bought the rights to use one of his patents just 'cause they knew they couldn't even compete. The dude is a genius when it comes to being a luthier


Never heard, but will be hitting up Google as soon as I wake up. Sounds interesting.

Night,


----------



## bastardtodd (Nov 15, 2009)

All you shredder pukes need to start listening to nugs.net and bands like PHISH, Hot Buttered Rum, Atmosphere, The Dead, etc.. then you can hear some real music instead of all that boring played out hair band garbage where they are more concerned about maintaining some lame fake ass image than making decent music.


----------



## Twiz420 (Nov 15, 2009)

I listen to way more music than you can probably even comprehend, most of which are better than the bands you have listed. I see you can not figure out who Arthur Phelps is, he was known as Blind 'Arthur' Blake. Blind Blake was the king of ragtime, he was with Paramount records in the mid '20s- early '30s. I'm sure you don't even know what ragtime is but thats ok you've shown your ignorance to music so I understand that you would neglect to educate yourself about stuff like that. Seriously dude you're hopeless, you will never understand music for what it is, and you don't even have a sense of humor apparently. You are really ignorant to think that we only listen to "hair bands" which those bands aren't really around anymore that shit died out in the early '90s, just 'cause it's metal doesn't mean it's a hair band. You still don't read anything presented to you, as I have stated all the styles of music I listen to despite being a metal head. some of my favorite bands are as follows. 

Incubus, Megadeth, Lamb of God, Atmosphere, The Allman Brothers, Husker Du, Suicidal Tendencies, The Who, Blind Blake, SRV, Van Halen, Aerosmith, Foo Fighters, Weeezer, A Farewell Fire, Bach, Mozart, Ian Van Dahl, Paul Oakenfold, Elton John, The Beatles, Social Distortion, Sublime, The Aquabats, Pass The Broccoli Grandpa, ZZ Top, The Violent Femmes, Cherry Poppin Daddies, Aesop Rock, Jurassic 5, Wu-Tang, Joe Satriani, FATA, RHCP, 40 Below Summer, Snoop Dogg, Daft Punk, Eric Clapton, 311, Bad Religion, The Misfits, Frank Sinatra and thats just to name a few. 

You really have no musical diversity and really have no right to pass judgement if you don't know shit about music. I suggest going to pandora.com and making some radio stations based on different genres and just listen and learn. Have fun being musically deprived asshole, this 'metal head' is more musically diverse than you will ever be.


----------



## Dstonegrl! (Nov 15, 2009)

i agree with cloud city and others who say never call a guitar an axe. it sounds stupid anyway.


----------



## Dstonegrl! (Nov 15, 2009)

bastardtodd said:


> All you shredder pukes need to start listening to nugs.net and bands like PHISH, Hot Buttered Rum, Atmosphere, The Dead, etc.. then you can hear some real music instead of all that boring played out hair band garbage where they are more concerned about maintaining some lame fake ass image than making decent music.


 True!! nugs.net rocks! That is great music and those are all bands with real talent.


----------



## Dstonegrl! (Nov 15, 2009)

one thing I really really hate about "METAL" and other no talent bands is they never put on a good live show. All they do is play songs off their album verbatim, no improvisation, no skill, no jamming. Its soooo fuckin boring!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dstonegrl! (Nov 15, 2009)

its like what is the point even of going to a show if the band only plays the same 10 or so songs exactly the same every time. i mean shit you could have just sat at home and played their album and gotten the same damn thing.


----------



## Jester88 (Nov 15, 2009)

bastardtodd said:


> This thread is fuckin priceless!!!! Rarely do so many clueless fucks congregate in one place. Its as if they find comfort in numbers. BWHAHAHAHHA!!!


AGREED 



bastardtodd said:


> So post a video of you playing you're "axe" or stfu smart guy. Or are you just a clueless punk. I bet you think ozzie and metalica have talent like all these other shit bag internet guitar heros posting here.


and wheres all your kickass videos?



bastardtodd said:


> This fool growtech takes the cake for most clueless post.. Probably listens to Ashley Simpson and plays a squire.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i agreed with what growtech said

also id think twice about badmouthing staff bro. for a start personal attacks arent allowed really. and second i like the staff on this forum so shut the fuck up asshole. your also not supposed to make double accounts...Especially just to be an prick. 



Twiz420 said:


> You didn't read my post about the origin of the term "axe". It doesn't come from metal bands, it started in the '50s with sax players, and was soon picked up by guitar players and it stuck. You really do just make an ass out of yourself with every post, it's actually quite amusing. You are obviously just a hater for anything that seems metal to you. You think its all power chords and shredding, well some metal bands yes thats what they do, but if you will stand there and say that all metal bands do only that, well then you are mistaken.
> Trivium
> Dragon Force
> Unearth
> ...






FoxCompany426 said:


> Hmmm, I'm beginning to see a trend.
> 
> Cloud City... bastardtodd... Maybe you should make another account...
> 
> You could go with, "dropkickdickinmymouth," or "nutsonmychin." Those seem to suit you better.


lmfao

maybe if we ignore them they will go away. either that or theyll magically ave another friend that sounds the same as them 



FoxCompany426 said:


> [youtube]ssR6_7UBwrM[/youtube]


finally someone with a sense of humour lol.



Dstonegrl! said:


> i agree with cloud city and others who say never call a guitar an axe. it sounds stupid anyway.


thats why half us here dont call our guitar an axe lol. 
anyway the way this threads going you could be cloud city naturally your going to gree with yourself. 

fuck this thread came a long way since last night lol. i must say it is quite an amusing read really.


----------



## FoxCompany426 (Nov 15, 2009)

I'm glad this thread is still going. It may be deleted, but it will live forever in my heart...


----------



## Jester88 (Nov 15, 2009)

im surpried its still going myself. 

hehe ive had a bit of fun here too lol.


----------



## FoxCompany426 (Nov 15, 2009)

Jester88 said:


> im surpried its still going myself.
> 
> hehe ive had a bit of fun here too lol.


I really hope he takes my advice on the account names... I think they're great!


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 15, 2009)

Jester88 said:


> im surpried its still going myself.
> 
> hehe ive had a bit of fun here too lol.


i'm surprised he went thru all this just to praise phish. lolololol 

that's it? phish? oh and the dead. who are dead. lol 


funny how good music is when you are on 3 doses.


----------



## Keenly (Nov 15, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> i'm surprised he went thru all this just to praise phish. lolololol
> 
> that's it? phish? oh and the dead. who are dead. lol
> 
> ...


its even funnier how they bash everyone in the thread


then list bands ive never even heard of

rofl...

how about this


fuck you if you dont like what i listen to, dont tell me it sucks, cause i dont tell you your music is shitty even when it is...


so dont like music that i like? keep it to yourself


the 3 people know im talking about them


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 15, 2009)

you don't know shit about guitars unless you call it an axe. http://www.classicaxe.com/


----------



## FoxCompany426 (Nov 15, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> you don't know shit about guitars unless you call it an axe.


Well, that sucks... guess it's back to the drawing board...


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 15, 2009)

wasn't cloud city a hendrix fan? i think we are done here. 


http://wiki.answers.com/Q/Why_do_musicians_refer_to_their_instrument_as_an_ax






*Why do musicians refer to their instrument as an ax?
*









* Guitar 'Ax' *

The ax refers to the motion of smashing the guitar on stage by holding it from the headstock area. Perhaps first immortalized by Jimi Hendrix's historic performance at the Monterrey Pop Festival in 1967. Not unlike an ax, one is holding the guitar from the lighter end while swinging down. The common wood and metal construction of the two helps reinforce the reference.


----------



## Jester88 (Nov 15, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> i'm surprised he went thru all this just to praise phish. lolololol
> 
> that's it? phish? oh and the dead. who are dead. lol
> 
> ...


yup agreed. 

phish?
hmm well there the pricks respnsible for wasting 10 mins of my life lol.
i want those ten minutes back  j.jking


----------



## Dstonegrl! (Nov 15, 2009)

Phish ROCKS! Trey Anastasio is the best guitarist since HENDRIX! OMG I could listen to their live shows FOR EVER and never get bored!


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 15, 2009)

Dstonegrl! said:


> Phish ROCKS! Trey Anastasio is the best guitarist since HENDRIX! OMG I could listen to their live shows FOR EVER and never get bored!


that's really cool. maybe we all could. i'm not gonna hate on you for it though.


----------



## FoxCompany426 (Nov 15, 2009)

Dstonegrl! said:


> Phish ROCKS! Trey Anastasio is the best guitarist since HENDRIX! OMG I could listen to their live shows FOR EVER and never get bored!


Not surprising... How come you didn't take my account name advice. It would have been totally sweet! Oh well...


----------



## Dstonegrl! (Nov 15, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> that's really cool. maybe we all could. i'm not gonna hate on you for it though.


 thats nice hun! and i wont evn tell you that you really need to go take some guitar lessons!


----------



## Dstonegrl! (Nov 15, 2009)

FoxCompany426 said:


> Not surprising... How come you didn't take my account name advice. It would have been totally sweet! Oh well...


 your just a hater! this is the only account i have ever had on this site!


----------



## guitarzan420 (Nov 15, 2009)

cloud city probably only plays guitar hero! LOL


----------



## Jester88 (Nov 15, 2009)

Dstonegrl! said:


> your just a hater! this is the only account i have ever had on this site!


yeah from a different pc lmfao. j.j

but true now your being the hater really 
make love not war.... condoms are cheaper than guns.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 15, 2009)

Dstonegrl! said:


> thats nice hun! and i wont evn tell you that you really need to go take some guitar lessons!


why would i waste my money?


----------



## Keenly (Nov 15, 2009)

you dont need lessons to play...

all it takes is practice motivation and persistence


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 15, 2009)

i don't practice and i have NO motivation.

i do collect guitars though. just getting started, bare with me please.


----------



## Dstonegrl! (Nov 15, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> why would i waste my money?


 that was you playing in the video you posted wasn't it? yeah you need some lessons or a friend who to teach you for free.


----------



## Jester88 (Nov 15, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> i don't practice and i have NO motivation.


you sound like me lol. 

actually i lied this is when i feel most motivated lol


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 15, 2009)

Dstonegrl! said:


> that was you playing in the video you posted wasn't it? yeah you need some lessons or a friend who to teach you for free.


can we please see yours?

i don't even think you own a guitar.


----------



## Dstonegrl! (Nov 15, 2009)

Keenly said:


> you dont need lessons to play...
> 
> all it takes is practice motivation and persistence


 not everyone is a natural like SRV or hendrix. most people need a little extra help to get the basics down.


----------



## Dstonegrl! (Nov 15, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> can we please see yours?
> 
> i don't even think you own a guitar.


 dont get mad because you suck. do something about it.


----------



## Dstonegrl! (Nov 15, 2009)

im sponsored by martin guitars. i play a d 100.


----------



## Keenly (Nov 15, 2009)

yeah i call bullshit


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 15, 2009)

Dstonegrl! said:


> dont get mad because you suck. do something about it.


the thing is, i'm not mad. i openly admit i suck. i'm trying to understand why you feel the need to tell me, even though i already know. are you simply trying to insult me?


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 15, 2009)

Dstonegrl! said:


> im sponsored by martin guitars. i play a d 100.



yeah, i believe that google image.


----------



## Dstonegrl! (Nov 15, 2009)

my bad, I was under the impression you thought you had chops.


----------



## Dstonegrl! (Nov 15, 2009)

d 100's actually suck. i only play em because i get em for free as im sponsored by martin guitars.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 15, 2009)

Dstonegrl! said:


> my bad, I was under the impression you thought you had chops.


i've never had a lesson. i don't practice. i play an hour a week. yeah right, i'm a fucking rock star. 

unlike some here, i'm not delusional.


----------



## Twiz420 (Nov 15, 2009)

Dstonegrl! said:


> im sponsored by martin guitars. i play a d 100.


Cough coughBULLSHITcough nice random online photo of a martin there.

Hmmm you claim not to be Cloud City or bastardtodd, but if you look at all posts by you and bastardtodd they all seem to link up with each other, going on about the same bullshit, trolling this forum. If you really aren't cloud city/bastardtodd (these 2 are one in the same) then you must be his sister/lover (again one in the same) Honestly who the fuck randomly makes an account on a weed forum just to agree with some asshole in an argument that has absolutely nothing to do with weed? I gotta say you really have no life if you just create account after account just to argue your point and make yourself look credible. We catch on to your pathetic attempts at making yourself look good, when you have no extensive knowledge of music and make bogus claims. I see you stopped using your trademark  that was a dead giveaway, so you did wise up. That being so still doesn't change the fact that your an ignorant fuck. Oh well I guess this shit gets you off or something, well have fun being a loser.


----------



## Dstonegrl! (Nov 15, 2009)

Twiz420 said:


> Cough coughBULLSHITcough nice random online photo of a martin there.
> 
> Hmmm you claim not to be Cloud City or bastardtodd, but if you look at all posts by you and bastardtodd they all seem to link up with each other, going on about the same bullshit, trolling this forum. If you really aren't cloud city/bastardtodd (these 2 are one in the same) then you must be his sister/lover (again one in the same) Honestly who the fuck randomly makes an account on a weed forum just to agree with some asshole in an argument that has absolutely nothing to do with weed? I gotta say you really have no life if you just create account after account just to argue your point and make yourself look credible. We catch on to your pathetic attempts at making yourself look good, when you have no extensive knowledge of music and make bogus claims. I see you stopped using your trademark  that was a dead giveaway, so you did wise up. That being so still doesn't change the fact that your an ignorant fuck. Oh well I guess this shit gets you off or something, well have fun being a loser.


 man your a hater! this is my only name here as i just found this site today while doing a google search for poppies!


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 15, 2009)

trolling the politics section as well. 

it's sunday night, we were all bored anyways. it's kinda fun.

no shit i suck.


----------



## naked gardener (Nov 15, 2009)

Dstonegrl~~I must venture down from the high road and briefly join you for a stroll on the low road, in which you appear to travel...it is an awkward place for me to visit, but it will surely be easier for me to come down than for you to come up...

That said....*WHO* THE *FUCK* ARE *YOU*?? (I def don't think you're really a new member, or a girl) I've been reading threads and suddenly see your name all over posting bullshit about yourself and insulting others. You insulted Glenn Beck in another thread--but I think the two of you were cut from the same cloth.

WHAT EXACTLY IS YOUR PURPOSE HERE?? TO TROLL? IF SO, THEN BRAVO~~WELL DONE.

Back to the high road~~
Guys, what you witnessed above is not my MO. I have read plenty of ignorant bullshit on here, and have gotten to know pretty quick who I can take seriously and who is probably a punk kid--and have thus far managed, and will continue in the future, to keep my negative opinions of others to myself, have a nice night everyone.


----------



## Twiz420 (Nov 15, 2009)

Dstonegrl! said:


> man your a hater! this is my only name here as i just found this site today while doing a google search for poppies!


I'm a hater??? no no no you got me all wrong, I'm all about love, peace and chicken grease. I don't take kindly to ignorance, but I don't hate I just call it as I see it You on the other hand seem to be the hater, you hate on metal and anything associated with metal, and that just frustrates you oh so much. I get it though, you have nothing better to do than make bogus accounts and lie to people about it, "I'm sponsored by Martin" come on really? Thats just a big smelly mushy pile of horse shit. If you really were sponsored my 'Martin' then you should post a picture of all of the 'free' guitars that they send to such a wonderful guitarist. Searching for poppies you say? fall upon a weed forum you say? why the fuck would yo register an account and just happen to reply to every thread that cloud city and bastardtodd argue in.


----------



## Dstonegrl! (Nov 15, 2009)

naked gardener said:


> Dstonegrl~~I must venture down from the high road and briefly join you for a stroll on the low road, in which you appear to travel...it is an awkward place for me to visit, but it will surely be easier for me to come down than for you to come up...
> 
> That said....*WHO* THE *FUCK* ARE *YOU*?? (I def don't think you're really a new member, or a girl) I've been reading threads and suddenly see your name all over posting bullshit about yourself and insulting others. You insulted Glenn Beck in another thread--but I think the two of you were cut from the same cloth.
> 
> ...


 who the fuck are YOU? is this your website? no. now go take your rude opinions and self righteous attitude and stick em where the sun dont shine! asshole.


----------



## Keenly (Nov 15, 2009)

Dstonegrl! said:


> rude opinions and self righteous attitude .


----------



## Dstonegrl! (Nov 15, 2009)

Twiz420 said:


> I'm a hater??? no no no you got me all wrong, I'm all about love, peace and chicken grease. I don't take kindly to ignorance, but I don't hate I just call it as I see it You on the other hand seem to be the hater, you hate on metal and anything associated with metal, and that just frustrates you oh so much. I get it though, you have nothing better to do than make bogus accounts and lie to people about it, &quot;I'm sponsored by Martin&quot; come on really? Thats just a big smelly mushy pile of horse shit. If you really were sponsored my 'Martin' then you should post a picture of all of the 'free' guitars that they send to such a wonderful guitarist. Searching for poppies you say? fall upon a weed forum you say? why the fuck would yo register an account and just happen to reply to every thread that cloud city and bastardtodd argue in.


 this is my only name here so i dont know what your talking about sorry! not everyone likes death metal especially people who know a lot about music ok? i get free martins ive been sponsored by them for 15 years and i have 2 NEW D100's right next to me! id take a pic but my camera is broken!


----------



## Dstonegrl! (Nov 15, 2009)

i guess your all just jealous!


----------



## naked gardener (Nov 15, 2009)

HEY KEENLY~~LMAO!!!Thanks!

And yes, dstonegrl (or whoever) this is my website--it's all of ours--most of us are here for a positive purpose, what is your purpose again? But then again people like you help us blow off some steam--so thanks for that I guess


----------



## Twiz420 (Nov 15, 2009)

Dstonegrl! said:


> this is my only name here so i dont know what your talking about sorry! not everyone likes death metal especially people who know a lot about music ok? i get free martins ive been sponsored by them for 15 years and i have 2 NEW D100's right next to me! id take a pic but my camera is broken!


A likely story, and yes it is true that not everyone likes death metal even folks who know a thing or 2 about music. But you are still a hater to metal of all sorts. Good job trolling BTW you've gotten so many people intrigued in this thread and apparently in others. I gotta say it has been enjoyable watching you try, try, try again. 

As for the rude comment, yea I'm pretty rude my self, I was born and raised in NY it apparently comes with the territory. If you don't like it you can leave.


----------



## naked gardener (Nov 15, 2009)

Twiz420 said:


> A likely story, and yes it is true that not everyone likes death metal even folks who know a thing or 2 about music. But you are still a hater to metal of all sorts. Good job trolling BTW you've gotten so many people intrigued in this thread and apparently in others. I gotta say it has been enjoyable watching you try, try, try again.
> 
> As for the rude comment, yea I'm pretty rude my self, I was born and raised in NY it apparently comes with the territory. If you don't like it you can leave.



Twiz~~you're not rude. At least I don't think so


----------



## Twiz420 (Nov 16, 2009)

naked gardener said:


> Twiz~~you're not rude. At least I don't think so


Ha ha well thanks. I really try not to be rude, everyone deserves respect in my book, until they prove otherwise.


----------



## Jester88 (Nov 16, 2009)

i can be an out right prick at times


----------



## LUDACRIS (Nov 16, 2009)

i thought this thread was about tips and learning the guitar 
silly me


----------



## Jester88 (Nov 16, 2009)

whatcha wanna know??


----------



## LUDACRIS (Nov 16, 2009)

Jester88 said:


> whatcha wanna know??


nothing really as this just seems like a fight thread and i am a rockstar already 

LUDA.


----------



## Dstonegrl! (Nov 16, 2009)

well ive read this whole thread and all i can say is that Cloud City definetly OWNED the shit outta all you metal heads!


----------



## LUDACRIS (Nov 16, 2009)

metal heads ??????? 
this hate/death/thrash or trash metal music thats dead and gone is for angry kids that probably beat themselves up.

R.O.F.L.M.F.A.O.

LUDA.


----------



## Twiz420 (Nov 16, 2009)

Dstonegrl! said:


> well ive read this whole thread and all i can say is that Cloud City definetly OWNED the shit outta all you metal heads!




Really now? How so; By creating alter egos and agreeing with himself??? You keep denying that you're cloud city, but I'm pretty sure you are, and 110% sure bastardtodd is. You're real immature, must be real bored and have nothing better to do than troll forums. Cloud city owned no one, he presented no evidence for his claim, he bashed on metal for using nothing but 'power chords' then posted a video of a crappy punk band who used nothing but said power chords. He has presented no knowledge of any form of music, shown no skill on a guitar after many requests, and has completely failed to give any really useful lessons or tips for learning guitarists. He is just an ignorant immature punk ass bitch, who only fights when he has a key board. He hasn't even proven to own a guitar, which pretty much everyone else here has done no matter what there level of skill was. Cloud City's thread was a complete fail. Keep trying to kid yourself; Have a nice day, and go fuck yourself


----------



## Dstonegrl! (Nov 16, 2009)

Twiz420 said:


> Really now? How so; By creating alter egos and agreeing with himself??? You keep denying that you're cloud city, but I'm pretty sure you are, and 110% sure bastardtodd is. You're real immature, must be real bored and have nothing better to do than troll forums. Cloud city owned no one, he presented no evidence for his claim, he bashed on metal for using nothing but 'power chords' then posted a video of a crappy punk band who used nothing but said power chords. He has presented no knowledge of any form of music, shown no skill on a guitar after many requests, and has completely failed to give any really useful lessons or tips for learning guitarists. He is just an ignorant immature punk ass bitch, who only fights when he has a key board. He hasn't even proven to own a guitar, which pretty much everyone else here has done no matter what there level of skill was. Cloud City's thread was a complete fail. Keep trying to kid yourself; Have a nice day, and go fuck yourself


 omg your mean! is everyone from ny as rude as you?


----------



## Dstonegrl! (Nov 16, 2009)

LUDACRIS said:


> metal heads ???????
> this hate/death/thrash or trash metal music thats dead and gone is for angry kids that probably beat themselves up.
> 
> R.O.F.L.M.F.A.O.
> ...


 true. metal is dead! it died a slow painful death in the 80's but still some morons just wont let it rest in peace.


----------



## Dstonegrl! (Nov 16, 2009)

i think nowadays all the metal kids are into that emo shit!


----------



## LUDACRIS (Nov 16, 2009)

Dstonegrl! said:


> i think nowadays all the metal kids are into that emo shit!


its been dead for years and wont ever come back.
unless ozzy and alice come back from the dead 
and there is nothing of interest with crazy madmen chocking a guitar (they cant play) and making a noise thats truly terrible while screaming at the mic with hate and anger and pretend to sing and shout about nothing you can understand. like i said its for the kids with anger problems.
metal kids should buy a guitar and smash it over their heads and it would probably make a better sound when they scream and shout when they crack their skulls while making a better guitar noise in the process.

this is a song from one i do like because its true guitar with no shouting and they play the guitars the way they should be.
true legends.

[youtube]VUWT1J9Eywo&feature[/youtube]


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 16, 2009)

Sorry, no guitar playing tips from me... I call it an AXE, so I don't know anything.

Just thought I would share my AXE story. I'm sharing this because I appreciate 90% of the people on here and their love for guitar and music.

My wifes father immigrated to the US during WWII. When he arrived his uncle (who was established) gave him a welcome gift. It was a 1954 Gibson accoustic AXE. I guess before he came over, he talked about how everyone in America was a rock star... and his uncle didn't want him left behind.

He didn't like playing very much, so he just kept it nicely in it's case. 3 years ago when my wife and I visited for the holidays, just after we were married, my father in law asked if I wanted the AXE as a gift. I almost fainted.

So I lucked out and got a girl whose father bestowed an awsome gift to me. The thing keeps in tune for months at a time.... just amazing. I don't even like playing it becuase I'm scared I'll scratch it or something.

I'd post a pic, but RIU is strange right now and won't let me.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 16, 2009)

jigfresh said:


> Sorry, no guitar playing tips from me... I call it an AXE, so I don't know anything.
> 
> Just thought I would share my AXE story. I'm sharing this because I appreciate 90% of the people on here and their love for guitar and music.
> 
> ...


 hopefully we will be able to see it soon.


----------



## mexiblunt (Nov 16, 2009)

Just checked out your youtube fdd to see if you recorded the new AXE!! Love the sabbath cover, ohh how I remember saying the exact same thing. I can play the whole song just need some practice on the fast parts. lol. 
That was probably one of the first songs I knew the whole way. For the first few years I would buy up the guitar mags and learn every hook riff known to man but when it came down to full songs I sucked. 

So I think I am about to record some of my first youtube musical performances. Just some acoustic covers.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 16, 2009)

mexiblunt said:


> Just checked out your youtube fdd to see if you recorded the new AXE!! Love the sabbath cover, ohh how I remember saying the exact same thing. I can play the whole song just need some practice on the fast parts. lol.
> That was probably one of the first songs I knew the whole way. For the first few years I would buy up the guitar mags and learn every hook riff known to man but when it came down to full songs I sucked.
> 
> So I think I am about to record some of my first youtube musical performances. Just some acoustic covers.


 i have some video of the new guitar, i suck though. i'll go thru and see if i can find a decent clip. it will suck though. i have a sliver in my middle finger. neck hand. it hurts, i had to DIG it out.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 16, 2009)

this is recorded thru my camera. it kinda washes the sound all out. you can barely tell i changed channels. [youtube]AL-BkdaK1eU[/youtube]


----------



## Jester88 (Nov 17, 2009)

and another account gets made lmfao.


----------



## Twiz420 (Nov 17, 2009)

Anyone with real tips or anyone that wants some real tips head over to my thread "Real tips for anyone learning guitar"
in the music section.



Trolling spammers will be reported and ignored in that order


----------



## Jester88 (Nov 17, 2009)

is there a link??


----------



## Twiz420 (Nov 17, 2009)

Jester88 said:


> is there a link??


https://www.rollitup.org/showthread.php?t=272495


----------



## Jester88 (Nov 17, 2009)

downtown jesus said:


> where are you going?


were all blowing this popsikle stand. now kindly fuck off.... this is your thread. you can be an ass here all you want. 

peace out 
j88


----------



## God's Balls (Nov 17, 2009)

ATM. Always Think Melody. If you can hum a tune, you can learn to play it.


----------



## jesters missus (Nov 17, 2009)

[youtube]<object width="445" height="364"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/GqMuFOtsHDU&hl=en_US&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x402061&color2=0x9461ca&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/GqMuFOtsHDU&hl=en_US&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x402061&color2=0x9461ca&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="445" height="364"></embed></object>[/youtube]

The solo in this is awesome.
Disturbed CAN _jam_.. or whatever it is you call it. 
And I don't care what any of you think


----------



## Jester88 (Nov 17, 2009)

jesters missus said:


> [youtube]<object width="445" height="364"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/GqMuFOtsHDU&hl=en_US&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x402061&color2=0x9461ca&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/GqMuFOtsHDU&hl=en_US&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x402061&color2=0x9461ca&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="445" height="364"></embed></object>[/youtube]
> 
> The solo in this is awesome.
> Disturbed CAN _jam_.. or whatever it is you call it.
> And I don't care what any of you think


hehe in all fairness jam is a common word babe lol. even established bands gottsta jam babe lol.


----------



## w.o.w. oklahoma 4 lyf (Nov 19, 2009)

Cloud City said:


> The axe thing comes from the shredding metal style where they forget about the song and focus on how many tricks they can pull out of their bag by the end of a measure.




*
ditto and agreed! *



ive been playin guitars for well over 40 years and the *only *time i ever heard someone call a guitar an axe was in july of 1987 at an acdc concert in the parking lot. but these were just typical metal listening morons who wouldnt know good music if it bitch slapped them upside their thick skulls.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 19, 2009)

w.o.w. oklahoma 4 lyf said:


> *
> ditto and agreed! *
> 
> 
> ...



you're only embarrassing yourself, .... http://memeingful.com/2009/08/31/selling-jimis-axe.html


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 19, 2009)

jigfresh said:


> Sorry, no guitar playing tips from me... I call it an AXE, so I don't know anything.
> 
> Just thought I would share my AXE story. I'm sharing this because I appreciate 90% of the people on here and their love for guitar and music.
> 
> ...


RIU works now!

Oh yeah... those are new tuners. Not 100% original anymore.


----------



## w.o.w. oklahoma 4 lyf (Nov 19, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> you're only embarrassing yourself, .... http://memeingful.com/2009/08/31/selling-jimis-axe.html






so hendrix did enjoy destroying perfectly good guitars once in a while n YES he was WRONG for doing that but i can forgive HIM because he is hendrix if he wants to light a strat on fire so be it at least he could play. BUT the FACT reamins, *hendrix NEVER NEVER ever CALLED his guitar an AXE!*


----------



## Keenly (Nov 19, 2009)

w.o.w. oklahoma 4 lyf said:


> he was wrong because i disagree with him



fixed for you


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 19, 2009)

w.o.w. oklahoma 4 lyf said:


> so hendrix did enjoy destroying perfectly good guitars once in a while n YES he was WRONG for doing that but i can forgive HIM because he is hendrix if he wants to light a strat on fire so be it at least he could play. BUT the FACT reamins, *hendrix NEVER NEVER ever CALLED his guitar an AXE!*


and you know that how?  

i'm so easily baited

*unsubscribed


----------



## budy budman (Nov 19, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> and you know that how?
> 
> i'm so easily baited
> 
> *unsubscribed


 


[youtube]6a9O7mca9RU[/youtube]


----------



## Straight up G (Nov 19, 2009)

w.o.w. oklahoma 4 lyf said:


> rap is crap! rap is crap! rap is crap! check 1 2 3! rap is crap! ford taurus! rims! 22s! rap is crap! do work son! rap is crap! bling bling 1 2! rap is crap!
> 
> 
> hot dammmn im on FIRE! some1 get a hold of dre for me k? i needs me a record contract and a video on mtv im gonna be bigger than puff daddy with skillz!





w.o.w. oklahoma 4 lyf said:


> , *hendrix NEVER NEVER ever CALLED his guitar an AXE!*


And you can never call yourself anything more than a joke.


----------

